# Insulating aluminum patio ceiling



## dgrayso (Nov 17, 2009)

I have a 12 X 24 patio enclosure with an aluminum ceiling that needs more insulation. Are there any DIY insulating tiles that can be glued to the ceiling?
Alternately could I glue standard blue foam insulating panels to the celling and if so what kind of glue would be recommended and how should the surface be finished?


----------



## kok328 (Nov 18, 2009)

Your best bet is to replace the ceiling with 4" polystyrene (insulated) panels.
Two layers of blue board would work but, I don't know what the appropriate finish surface would be.


----------

